# 60 gal almost there......



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I set this tank up late August 2007. It has become my favorite tank because it is as low a maintenance as it gets. It should be ready for a final photo shoot in about another month. My plan for this tank is to let it naturally evolve over a 3 year period.

Tank specs.:
60 gallon 48"x16"x16"
Two Eheim ecco 2234
Pressurized co2
Two 24" Coralife NO T5 total 56 watts
Two 48" Coralife NO T5 total 112 watts
Aqua soil (original)
Silica sand
Seriyu-seki stones
Manzanita wood

Ferts:
Flourish Comprehensive
Pfertz brand Nitrogen and Potassium

Plants:
Marselia minuta
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Eleocharis parvula
Crypt parva
Crypt lucens
Crypt balansae (bronze and green)
Crypt blassii (sp.?)
Blyxa japonica
Peacock moss
Xmas moss
Anubias 'petite' nana
Ludwigia arcuata
Narrow leaf Java fern
Bobitus heudelotii

Fuana:
Barboides gracilis
Celestichthys margaritatus
Cherry shrimp
Amano shrimp
Red front shrimp
Otocinclus
Ember Tetras
Nerite snails
Rams horn snails

These photos were taken on December 30 2007

Foreground:









Left:









Left center:









Full tank:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a beautiful layout you have there Roy.  The plants you have in there aren't considered low maintenance by most folks. Are you simply using lower lighting levels?

Also, I'm curious who makes that size tank?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I love this. Very well done.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

AaronT said:


> That's a beautiful layout you have there Roy.  The plants you have in there aren't considered low maintenance by most folks. Are you simply using lower lighting levels?
> 
> Also, I'm curious who makes that size tank?


Thanks Aaron, I forgot to list my lighting and went back and listed it in the original post. Yes less intense light and a balanced tank slows the growth rate down without any adverse problems. The only stem plant in there is the L. arcuata which I trim once a month. What I like about this layout is that after I do trim the L. arcuata the tank still looks complete. As opposed to whacking off a bunch of stem plants and having to wait til the plants to re-grow in order to have a balanced composistion.

Lee-mar makes this tank. I call it a 60 long. Some say it looks like a 20 long on steroids.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

AWESOME! But of course coming from Roy's hands.
I'm getting the vibe of a stream running through the jungle.
Hope I didn't misinterpret your goal.
Another great scape Roy.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

orlando said:


> I love this. Very well done.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> AWESOME! But of course coming from Roy's hands.
> I'm getting the vibe of a stream running through the jungle.
> Hope I didn't misinterpret your goal.
> Another great scape Roy.


Thanks Matthew!! Those are some of the stones I purchased from you...so thank you.

That's the look I was going for!!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks great. 
Controlled chaos that looks very natural and designed at the same time.
I especially love the rock work and the Java / moss combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Gorgeous tank with alot of interest and low maintenance to boot. Really nice job Roy!
You didn't list any phosphate dosing. Is that true?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Impresive layout !!! Congratulation - one of the best i see last months


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome layout. Really natural and dynamic.

Maybe becouse I don't like "red" plants but ... ok neverdmind 

Great job!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Looks great.
> Controlled chaos that looks very natural and designed at the same time.
> I especially love the rock work and the Java / moss combo. :thumbsup:


Thank you Jeff!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love the cacophony of plants you have tucked around the rocks and wood. At first it's just interesting and your not sure why. On closer inspection you see all the different sizes and textures. So nice!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Gorgeous tank with alot of interest and low maintenance to boot. Really nice job Roy!
> You didn't list any phosphate dosing. Is that true?


Thank you!!

I do not dose Phosphates, nor do I test for Nitrogen or Potassium either. I dose by "feel".


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Impresive layout !!! Congratulation - one of the best i see last months


Thank you Norbert, coming from you means a lot to me.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

DurendaL said:


> Awesome layout. Really natural and dynamic.
> 
> Maybe becouse I don't like "red" plants but ... ok neverdmind
> 
> Great job!


Thank you!! I felt it needed just a touch of red.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> I love the cacophony of plants you have tucked around the rocks and wood. At first it's just interesting and your not sure why. On closer inspection you see all the different sizes and textures. So nice!!


Thank you Tex Gal...I didn't want to do a foreground with just one species this time. So I mixed it up and will let nature take it's course. It will be interesting to see which one of the foreground plants will dominate.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Could you tell me small bit about ferts routine? Daily dosing micro and NK (with/without P) or once a week with water change? What about KH,GH,NO3 and PO4? I ask because your rocks are so clean - no green spots or green cover .


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

wow it's a very beatiful tank, the wild of java fern whit the serenity of the rock's and sand is a perfect combination and equilibrium, congratulations


sorry for my english


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Could you tell me small bit about ferts routine? Daily dosing micro and NK (with/without P) or once a week with water change? What about KH,GH,NO3 and PO4? I ask because your rocks are so clean - no green spots or green cover .


Norbert,

I wish I could call my dosing a "routine" but it's far from it. I "try" to remember to dose Flourish Comp once a day but at best maybe 3 times a week. I dose Nitrogen and Potassium once in a while. Maybe once a week and not on a religious basis. I do bi-monthly water changes of about 50% and dose 1 drop per 5 gallons of ADA's ECA, Green bacter and Green gain. The lights I have on this tank are not considered high output and the growth and nutrient needs of the plants are minimal. Algae has NEVER been a problem with this tank. One of the easist tanks I have ever set up.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

1ALFREDO said:


> wow it's a very beatiful tank, the wild of java fern whit the serenity of the rock's and sand is a perfect combination and equilibrium, congratulations
> 
> sorry for my english


Thank you very much...well said. Your english is perfect!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing this! It's absolutely beautiful and inspires me as well because I've been considering "lowering my tech" on my tank.

It's really beautiful Roy!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Jessie said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this! It's absolutely beautiful and inspires me as well because I've been considering "lowering my tech" on my tank.
> 
> It's really beautiful Roy!!


Thank you Jessie!!!

We all have to try the really high tech tanks sometime, but after a while it becomes more work than just sitting back and enjoying our tanks. In high light tanks with demanding plants, it can be a lot of maintanence and the window of optimum viewing is so short.


----------



## Barbapappa (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastic tank mate! Inspirational photo material, thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Norbert Sabat said:


> I ask because your rocks are so clean - no green spots or green cover .


I imagine that along with Roy's lower lighting levels and minimal dosing, the nerite snails in the tank play a large role in keeping the rocks clean. If you haven't kept them before they're life savers when it comes to keeping your rocks and glass clean.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome, Roy! 

One of the nicest 'scapes I've seen in a long time, and low-maint too... A real credit to you.

On nerites - do you find they leave eggs?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Barbapappa said:


> Fantastic tank mate! Inspirational photo material, thank you for sharing the pictures!


Thanks mate...!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

AaronT said:


> I imagine that along with Roy's lower lighting levels and minimal dosing, the nerite snails in the tank play a large role in keeping the rocks clean. If you haven't kept them before they're life savers when it comes to keeping your rocks and glass clean.


I think the key is the lower light intensity, there is only 4 nerites in this tank but about 50 Amanos


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Awesome, Roy!
> 
> One of the nicest 'scapes I've seen in a long time, and low-maint too... A real credit to you.
> 
> On nerites - do you find they leave eggs?


Thank you George...I enjoy your work as well!

They do leave eggs but there is only 4 in there so it's pretty minimal.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

AaronT said:


> I imagine that along with Roy's lower lighting levels and minimal dosing, the nerite snails in the tank play a large role in keeping the rocks clean. If you haven't kept them before they're life savers when it comes to keeping your rocks and glass clean.


Heh...i "work" with Neritina sp. loooooooong time and i remove them - i made choise - greeny rocks or ugly white eggs (than can't remove) on everything (rocks, wood) . But clithon sp. slime is much worse than neritina...this species put eggs like rabbit make babies :lol:

Light also isn't lover - this is about 3WPG in 16" hight tank . My tank is 18" hight, 3.3WPG and light is 16" above surface.....


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Heh...i "work" with Neritina sp. loooooooong time and i remove them - i made choise - greeny rocks or ugly white eggs (than can't remove) on everything (rocks, wood) . But clithon sp. slime is much worse than neritina...this species put eggs like rabbit make babies :lol:
> 
> Light also isn't lover - this is about 3WPG in 16" hight tank . My tank is 18" hight, 3.3WPG and light is 16" above surface.....


Norbert, Do you think it could be the "intensity" of my light. These are "normal output T5's" as opposed to "high output T5's"?

I swear by these lights...I use them on all my tanks. I used to beleive that "High intensity" light was the key, But found that we all tend to make things hard on ourselves. On the other hand I do not have any tall tanks.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

You've got an amazing tank there! I really like the pic of the peacock moss/narrow leaf java fern driftwood with the red coming over it. I'm thinking of "borrowing" your idea of controlled chaos for a foreground...if you don't mind...I have an HC/micro sword foreground competition going on right now and your tank is an inspiration to let nature do its' thing and stop fighting it.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

tfmcder said:


> You've got an amazing tank there! I really like the pic of the peacock moss/narrow leaf java fern driftwood with the red coming over it. I'm thinking of "borrowing" your idea of controlled chaos for a foreground...if you don't mind...I have an HC/micro sword foreground competition going on right now and your tank is an inspiration to let nature do its' thing and stop fighting it.


Thank you very much...I don't mind at all.

What's funny about my foreground the Marselia is growing faster than the hairgrass and HC.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> Norbert, Do you think it could be the "intensity" of my light.


No, IMHO reason is micro/NPK ratio in water but i never found the clue  ( true speaking... i never serching reason of green algae on rocks and never thing to much about ferts routine but maybe its time to learn about it :lol: because that problem become flustered me )


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Norbert Sabat said:


> No, IMHO reason is micro/NPK ratio in water but i never found the clue  ( true speaking... i never serching reason of green algae on rocks and never thing to much about ferts routine but maybe its time to learn about it :lol: because that problem become flustered me )


Well, I don't dose much ferts.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Personally I think it's a combination of factors. I was never one to believe that a single variable solves most problems, etc. I think it's probably your "moderate" light, the 50 amano and light lifestock load. They Otos probably help as well. I have about 70 cherries in my 46g and they weren't helping with a dusting of algae on the rocks. After I added just five amanos the rocks were noticeably clearer the next morning. I personally don't think it's fert levels since your resetting the tank anyway with WCs and not really following a rigid schedule.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Personally I think it's a combination of factors. I was never one to believe that a single variable solves most problems, etc. I think it's probably your "moderate" light, the 50 amano and light lifestock load. They Otos probably help as well. I have about 70 cherries in my 46g and they weren't helping with a dusting of algae on the rocks. After I added just five amanos the rocks were noticeably clearer the next morning. I personally don't think it's fert levels since your resetting the tank anyway with WCs and not really following a rigid schedule.


I agree......


----------



## ficher (Jan 6, 2008)

looks great...........


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm a big fan of your particular aquascaping and this is definitely one of my favorites. I especially like your use of the hardscape, very natural. A big plus is the long-term potential of this particular aquascape.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

What do you mean by "almost there"? It already looks great....


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Roy,

Can you tell us more about the actual NO T5? I thought all linear T5 was HO.

What wattage tubes are they and what lengths?

And photoperiod, please?

My understaning is that algae is inevitable on non-growing matter i.e. rocks, wood and glass. The qty. can be determined by light/nutrient/herbivore balance. Determining the balance is obviously the hard part - that you have appeared to master!

I also think having a decent substrate is essential, as when dosing lean, one can rely on substrate nutrients to feed enough nutrients.

I suspect your water is soft too? My experience leads me to believe that plants obtain nutrients more effeciently in softer water, and less CO2 is necessary.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Roy,
> 
> Can you tell us more about the actual NO T5? I thought all linear T5 was HO.
> 
> ...


I use the Coralife T5 series Double light strips. They include 1 6700k bulb and 1 "Color-max" bulb, which I suspect is a 10,000k bulb.

The 24" light strip as two bulbs and they are 14 watts each. As oppose to Tek T5HO bulbs of the same length are 24 watts each.

My Photo period is 8 hours, and since I work during the day. I have them come on at 2pm and off at 10pm.

I use 100% RO water and I do NOT add anything to buffer the water. I do not test for anything so I couldn't tell you what my water parameters are. I will test my water today since there seems to be a great deal of interest in how I acheived a balanced tank and there is no Algae to speak of in this tank.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

This is what I have as my current water parameters.

Lights have been off since 10pm last night, which would make it about 12 hours ago.

current temp 69 degrees
pH 7.0
kH 7
NitrAtes 0 Wow thought I would have a little in there!

These are the only test kits I own so I can't tell you anymore. Except that they are about 4 years old. Gives you an idea on how much I test my water. I wonder if they are still good?

My co2 rate is about 2-3 bubbles a second. I'm guessing because I do not have a bubble counter. As long as my fish are not gasping for air towards the end on my photo period everything is good.

I am not a very technical type of person as you might have guessed, so I really do not get into testing or anything else of that nature. I go by feel, sure my plants do not grow at the rate of others, but thats what I want. I have 5 tanks at the moment all of which are of different sizes and different needs. This tank is by far my favorite. All I do is look at and when I remember I dose some ferts. Heck on this tank I don't even measure my ferts. I just dump some in, go figure. I do count drops on the ADA line of additives but thats because they are so expensive.

Roy


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

KH 7 with 100% RO!?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

gf225 said:


> KH 7 with 100% RO!?


Yes I think it's the rocks and sand that buffer the water.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow Roy, that is simply a beautiful tank. The aquascape is incredibly natural looking and perfectly balanced. It is one of the best tanks I've seen anywhere lately (the ADA contest notwithstanding). I'm going to run out of superlatives if I keep going 

You're very humble and make it look so simple, but I think it takes years of experience to keep a tank like this one just by using your intuition. I am truly impressed with what you've done. Amazing.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> Yes I think it's the rocks and sand that buffer the water.


Ah, I see. Thanks, Roy.

Looking forward to seeing this a few weeks on.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

travis said:


> Wow Roy, that is simply a beautiful tank. The aquascape is incredibly natural looking and perfectly balanced. It is one of the best tanks I've seen anywhere lately (the ADA contest notwithstanding). I'm going to run out of superlatives if I keep going
> 
> You're very humble and make it look so simple, but I think it takes years of experience to keep a tank like this one just by using your intuition. I am truly impressed with what you've done. Amazing.


Wow...Thank you very much...


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so lost for words.... your tank is.....damn fine  

I just can not believe some of the tanks i see, it makes me want to learn so much more and get to this standard if not higher.

Well done


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Zippin said:


> I am so lost for words.... your tank is.....damn fine
> 
> I just can not believe some of the tanks i see, it makes me want to learn so much more and get to this standard if not higher.
> 
> Well done


Thank you for your kind words!!!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow... I like it a lot. 

Its a lot like the scape I imagined for my 60g. I wish mine looked half as good as yours. 

I really like the plant choice. I put mostly HC in my foreground and I wish I had used more crypt. parva and marsilea instead... The blend of foreground plants you have looks a lot more natural.

Arcuata seems like it would be a lot of work compared to the rest of the plants. Arcuata grows pretty fast, relatively speaking. Do you trim this more often, or does your lower light/lower dosing keep that in check as well?

I love the drooping java fern and bobitus. Combined with that interesting wood it looks great.

Your tank executed on a lot of elements I wanted to employ in my tank... I am jealous.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

slickwillislim said:


> Wow... I like it a lot.
> 
> Its a lot like the scape I imagined for my 60g. I wish mine looked half as good as yours.
> 
> ...


Your kind comments are really appreciated...I was triming the Arcuata once a month but now I'm trying to shape it. So I've been clipping stems that are growing out of order more often. As for the N. Java fern, This is exactly what I wanted...for it to grow towards the glass as opposed to growing upright.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Very nice tank you have there Roy, very easy on the eye

Just one question Roy, do you use all the ADA line of substrate additives in this tank or just Aquasoil on its own? 

Top work.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

zig said:


> Very nice tank you have there Roy, very easy on the eye
> 
> Just one question Roy, do you use all the ADA line of substrate additives in this tank or just Aquasoil on its own?
> 
> Top work.


Thank you Zig...I dose ADA's ECA, Green bacter, and Green gain.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

_current temp 69 degrees_

Roy,

Just curious, what is the temp range in the tank?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> _current temp 69 degrees_
> 
> Roy,
> 
> Just curious, what is the temp range in the tank?


I don't really know. I do not have a heater in this tank nor a thermometer. When I tested the water for those who were curious, I stuck a thermometer in there for about 30 minutes. My guess is that it will fluctuate with the house temps. In the summer time i'm sure it will get up to 78*-80*.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's absolutely outstanding Roy. Very well done. Contest entry?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> That's absolutely outstanding Roy. Very well done. Contest entry?


Thanks Cavan, yes it will be at some ponit.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Beautiful Roy!


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Good job with combining wood and rock. I look forward to your next photo update.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

dennis said:


> Beautiful Roy!


Thank you Dennis!!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

apistaeasy said:


> Good job with combining wood and rock. I look forward to your next photo update.


Thank you...as soon as it's ready I will post Pics without the equipment.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> Thank you...as soon as it's ready I will post Pics without the equipment.


Looking forward to that, Roy!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well here are some updated photos taken just a few minutes ago. I took the equipment out as well. Hope you like what you see.

























































As you can tell, not much has changed since the first photos dated 12/30/07


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice, looks like a sunset!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> Very nice, looks like a sunset!


Thank you, now that you mention it, it really does.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Superb. Your talent at scaping is improving everyday. I enjoy it very much. 

Thanh


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow wow wow. That full tank shot is SO impressive. The tank looks much larger than 60g.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great job, Roy! Beautiful tank!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Not bad, I suppose...


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

that's awesome. the tank looks much larger than a 60g. great scaping!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I hope to have some professional photo taken of this tank soon.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I was looking for a background and decided to go with this. I did this by using white butchers paper with a light shining from below.


----------



## Djeki (Feb 17, 2008)

Love the tank, hate you...


----------



## didiplants (Jan 20, 2008)

What a beautiful tank! It almost look like you were standing
on the beach taking this picture.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

This is really beautiful! Nice


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Djeki said:


> Love the tank, hate you...


Thank you...LOL!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

didiplants said:


> What a beautiful tank! It almost look like you were standing
> on the beach taking this picture.


Thank you for the nice compliment.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Leonard said:


> This is really beautiful! Nice


Thank you Leonard!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice background A+ all the waY


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful tank, I love the background effect.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

omg i really hate you for this!!!!ha ha wow its so beautiful!!!!! im so jealous


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here it is...

"Pursuit of Longevity"


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Omg!!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! Very nice! It feels like a little stream in the forest.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful Roy! :thumbsup: I love the way the glow of the red is visible all the way to the bottom in the background.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments!!



Bert H said:


> Beautiful Roy! :thumbsup: I love the way the glow of the red is visible all the way to the bottom in the background.


Bert it's special effect!!


----------

